# Toro Snow Blower Oil Drain Extension Pipe



## sjscoach (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry for the stupid question but have relatively new Toro snow blower.

Went to change the oil and the Oil Drain extension pipe does not have any notches in it so I can keep it from turning while I open the drain end.

It was brand new when I bought so it came from the factory like this? 

I've tried have a friend use a wrench to hold the extension pipe while I loose the end but no luck.

Looking for a tip on how to accomplish this.

Thank you for your time.

C


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello:
Take a vise grip and firmly attach to the pipe extension (don't go ape on it and crush the pipe, just tight enough to hold it while you turn the end cap off). When you put the cap back on, just snug it up firmly...shouldn't need to use the vise grip again.
Robert


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Pipe wrench or vise grips, or tilt the blower on it's side and remove the pipe using a funnel, could remove the wheel also.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

I have gotten them new where the manufacturer put red Loctite on the caps. Heat, air impact wrench and Channelock 410's sad to say.:sad2:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

On my units I have removed the OEM pipe and installed one with wrench notches. I tilt the machine, remove the wheel and use a long thin funnel. Takes a little longer, and sometimes still makes a mess. I have only found a few notched pipes on EBay. I'm always looking for more on other OPE to salvage.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I install either a DrainZit hose or an EZ Oil Drain Valve on all my OPE at the end of the drain pipe. Makes oil changes very easy!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Drainz it or similar good approach. For future use..... Could you put a street coupling or street elbow on it and that will give you something to hold with flats while you take the cap off?


----------



## BigO (Dec 30, 2018)

tabora said:


> I install either a DrainZit hose or an EZ Oil Drain Valve on all my OPE at the end of the drain pipe. Makes oil changes very easy!


Does anybody know what the thread size I would need for the end of the drain extension tube ? I would like to get one of either the DranZit hose or the EZ Oil Drain Valve for my new Toro Powermax 824 OE.
It has the 252cc motor.
Thanks in advance for any help !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF sjscoach

Vise-grip and then when you get a chance and you've drained the oil. Pull the tube, clean the threads and hole well and use some thread locker on them but not on the end cap.


.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Here's what I did, everything from Home Depot, about $15. The reason for the 90* elbow at the end, is so it can be loosened without unscrewing the pipe out of the engine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BigO said:


> Does anybody know what the thread size I would need for the end of the drain extension tube ?


 If you tip the blower at about 45 degrees away from the oil drain and prop it there, you can usually remove the drain plug without any oil coming out. Then take it to your local hardware store and use the thread gauge in the hardware aisle to measure it.

That said, if I found the correct parts diagram, it is Toro 121-0030 Plug-Drain, Oil Hex Head Flanged. It appears that the older Tecumseh drains were 1/4-18 thread, but the newer ones are likely M10?


----------



## BigO (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks tabora ! I really appreciate the info !


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BigO said:


> Thanks tabora ! I really appreciate the info !


Thanks, but use the method given to verify before ordering! It appears that the older Tecumseh drains were 1/4-18 thread, but the newer ones are likely M10?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

looks like another one poster ,ask a ? and gone, 
never told us what year machine or motor, made one post with no returns since asking 

if a old tech it's a 1/4 npt, 2 small pipe wrenches ,1 to hold the xtension , 1 for the cap. if it's a newer with a loncin they have a flat, 13mm open end on the extension with a 10mm headed internal drain plug .


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF sjscoach
> 
> Vise-grip and then when you get a chance and you've drained the oil. Pull the tube, clean the threads and hole well and use some thread locker on them but not on the end cap.
> 
> ...



That's what I did.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

...or look into getting a vacuum oil extractor. Insert the tube into the filler port, a few pumps later and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

jsup said:


> Here's what I did, everything from Home Depot, about $15. The reason for the 90* elbow at the end, is so it can be loosened without unscrewing the pipe out of the engine.


I like it.

A Drainzit is about 20 or 25 bucks. yours is even better.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

classiccat said:


> ...or look into getting a vacuum oil extractor. Insert the tube into the filler port, a few pumps later and Bob's your uncle!
> shops lifesaver, and cleanest oil change on anything, we have 3 one can also refill like needed for the newer automotive auto trannies
> 
> about $90.00 bucks at harbor tools makes them pricey .yet there are cheaper 3 qt sold elsewhere and at lowes made by LiquiVac - Do It Yourself Oil Change System, Oil Change Pump/Vacuum


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

33 woodie said:


> classiccat said:
> 
> 
> > ...or look into getting a vacuum oil extractor. Insert the tube into the filler port, a few pumps later and Bob's your uncle!
> ...


I got it for my vehicles (_oil changes, power steering flush, etc_.) then when I was winterizing my lawn equipment, figured I'd give it a go. Wow! 

I have the EWK... I can hook-up to my air compressor if I'm feeling lazy that day.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

jsup said:


> Here's what I did, everything from Home Depot, about $15. The reason for the 90* elbow at the end, is so it can be loosened without unscrewing the pipe out of the engine.


Great idea,the cap keeps the crud out and "Just" uncase the valve gets accidently turned saves a new engine.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

Am I missing something here? Seriously am I?

Toro makes great equipment, but how in the world did this even pass the design stage? Why should anyone be expected to drain their oil out the side like this? Do you remove the tire each time? If so you'd have to prop up the machine. Then what about tilting to make sure you get out as much oil as possible? I would think you'd have to be fight against the auger housing.

I'm curious, am I missing something here?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not unusual, this is where you get inventive, a hole in a 1 liter soda bottle, funnel, 2 funnels, combination, a rolled up piece of plastic seamed with rivets, paper clips, clips.


----------



## KingDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

Or block up the machine using whatever you have, and remove the wheel. Simple and you can clean/grease the shaft at the same time! Block up the other side a bit so that the oil flows downhill, problem solved.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

gregg said:


> Great idea,the cap keeps the crud out and "Just" uncase the valve gets accidently turned saves a new engine.



Exactly why I did it.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Stability said:


> Am I missing something here? Seriously am I?
> 
> Toro makes great equipment, but how in the world did this even pass the design stage? Why should anyone be expected to drain their oil out the side like this?
> 
> ...


Yes. What you are missing is that the people who design and manufacture the engine are not the same people who design and manufacture the snowblower (or whatever other equipment the engine is mounted on). They probably don't even talk to each other.

So Toro goes looking for an engine that will meet certain specifications. They find one, at a reasonable price purchased in quantity, but the oil drain is in an awkward position that makes oil changes messy. They can either come up with their own solution (the extension tube) for say 50¢ or they can have an engine custom built with the oil drain in a more convenient spot for a LOT more money, and raise the price of the product by that amount.

If you were Toro, which would you do? From the customer's perspective, what is that custom oil drain location worth to you?


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Heavy duty aluminum foil makes great oil canals to channel oil and is also good for changing oil filters without making A mess


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

If I was Toro I won't do either. If I was Toro I'd say "listen Loncin (whom they use almost exclusively) this year we're looking to buy 10,000 unit from you, but to seal the deal we need the drain located in the rear of the engine".

At the very, very least ;


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

that will never happen since a major majority of OPE owners leave the servicing up to the dealer/repair shop. 

what do we do when one of the other techs is using the suction tools? we have many bent steel channels that fit under the tube,route it over the tire and into a drain pan, but we are a shop and have to adhere to EPA rules of containment and disposal. 


as to the engines drains, engines are universal designs. some don't even have a drain plug, you have to tip the machine over to drain or use suction tools .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What about going to the hardware store and buying a large diameter clear hose, putting it over the end of the pipe and running it in to your waste oil container. Or you can do the same putting a small household funnel on the end of the hose to direct the waste oil in to the hose. This idea alone may be worth me trying it! Wish I thought of it sooner. I'm back! I still got it! (For those who know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

People on here have assembled their own Drainz-it as shown above in earlier posts.
You can modify your set up with an elbow and a permanently attached rubber hose with a barb and hose clamp. This eliminates having to remove the wheel and potential messes. You just need to know the thread size on the side of the engine.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

8-2-4

easier said than done on new with a loncin, our old loved techs used a 1/4 inch NPT plug so we could walk into a hardware store 
and make up a drain with ease, not so with the full metric loncin, 
personally i have never taken the time to thread gauge the toro factory drain yet , really should but think it may be a 12 mm straight thread as it uses a soft compression seal under both the tube and drain plug .the part number is 
121-0341 for the whole kit sells for $10.24 includes the tube,2 drain seals and the drain plug 

at least the extension is within reach ,


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Stability said:


> Am I missing something here? Seriously am I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bolens 824 owner's manual suggested folding a piece of cardboard with a V-shape and then placing the cardboard over the tire so the oil flows along the V into a waiting receptacle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I drill out the middle of the Honda or Predators drain plug and weld it to some 1/8 pipe and cap and plug to extend the drain. Just got to remember to run the engine to heat the oil up before changing


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> What about going to the hardware store and buying a large diameter clear hose, putting it over the end of the pipe and running it in to your waste oil container. Or you can do the same putting a small household funnel on the end of the hose to direct the waste oil in to the hose. This idea alone may be worth me trying it! Wish I thought of it sooner. I'm back! I still got it! (For those who know what I'm talking about)



I've done that, works.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What I want to know is who is the genius at HONDA that thought requiring you to turn the machines upside down (exaggeration) to drain the oil out of the fill hole was a good idea.


of all the stupid things I've seen, I think this is the stupidest.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

jsup said:


> What I want to know is who is the genius at HONDA that thought requiring you to turn the machines upside down (exaggeration) to drain the oil out of the fill hole was a good idea.
> of all the stupid things I've seen, I think this is the stupidest.


For a snowblower it's ridiculous but I do that with lawnmowers all the time, easier.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

DriverRider said:


> I have gotten them new where the manufacturer put red Loctite on the caps. Heat, air impact wrench and Channelock 410's sad to say.:sad2:



There are some red Loctite products such as hydraulic sealant that are very service removable.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> For a snowblower it's ridiculous but I do that with lawnmowers all the time, easier.



I've done both. No neat way to do it except sucking it out through the top as mentioned earlier. Ridiculous you need "special equipment" like the sucking tool to do it neatly.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

jsup said:


> What I want to know is who is the genius at HONDA that thought requiring you to turn the machines upside down (exaggeration) to drain the oil out of the fill hole was a good idea.
> 
> 
> of all the stupid things I've seen, I think this is the stupidest.


didn't briggs start that? they also started the add don't change the oil . yes they burn that much, and the reason my log splitter has a predator on it 

got a machine with a kawasaki ohv vert shaft on it, NO drain plug ,it must be sucked out, no other way around it


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

db130 said:


> My Bolens 824 owner's manual suggested folding a piece of cardboard with a V-shape and then placing the cardboard over the tire so the oil flows along the V into a waiting receptacle.


I used to do that with a chipper/shredder that I had. Worked fine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> For a snowblower it's ridiculous but I do that with lawnmowers all the time, easier.



Exactly. On most Walk behind lawnmowers with a vertical shaft engine it is often the fastest way. Newer engines do not even have a drain plug on the bottom. Another cost savings.


On a horizontal shaft engine is seems like a hard way to do it.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is an example of a home made Drainz-It on a Predator with an adapter purchased from our fellow member John.


----------

